# Best designed, most used urban plazas



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I love spanish plazas


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Djemaa el Fna at Marrakesh, Morroco


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Not the best square in the world, but while we're on the topic, what do you think about Dundas Square in Toronto?










in 2-3 years:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^ I don't like the adverts.


----------



## MG2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Federation Square - check out the fed square info and the images section on the website - it truly is ana mazing piece of architecture.

www.fedsquare.com.au

*The Square
The Square, is the focal point for all of Federation Square's events, festivals and activities which is capable of holding up to 20,000 people at one time. 

Paved in Western Australian (Kimberley region) sandstone cobbles, the Square rises to a gentle incline above street level offering spectacular views of the City, Southbank and the Yarra River.

The Square's versatile layout with its large super screen and stage, is also surrounded by restaurants, cafes and bars making it a casual seating for outdoor performances and exhibitions.*


According to reports - 28 million people have set foot in Federation Square since it opened in October 2002 making it Australia's most used public space and tourist attraction.

Was the centre for world cup celebrations in Melbourne, packing the square out with crowds of over 10,000 each night of the four games Australia played in. The game against Croatia saw more than 20,000 people pack into Federation Square and another fantastic open space near the CBD Birrarung Marr Park. The last game against Italy saw 40,000 gather at Fed Square, Birrarung Marr, Docklands and the Italian Lygon Street. Not a bad effort considering all these games were played between 1am and 5am during the week. 

MG2


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The WTC plaza was one of the largest plazas in the world until it was taken off after 9/11.


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Millenium + Grant Park, Chicago.


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

^^Damn, I was about to say that. But anyways, hell yeah!


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

New York's plazas are magnificent. Here are some:

Rockefeller Center:
















Grand Army Plaza (North end)








(south end)








Grand Army Plaza (Brooklyn)
















Plaza in Central Park:


----------



## tom042 (Apr 22, 2005)

That one in Marrakesh is winning hands down I think in authentic popularity. I think if we're looking for the most used plaza that has authentically brought a city together around it, that looks like the best entry by far.

In general, I think that free development will prevent urban squares from really forming because, although development increases the density of an area, it also increases the available space even more. Thus you can fit a million office workers in midtown Manhattan without producing very many really bustling places because there are 50 square feet of space for every square foot of land (i.e. the average building is 50 feet tall). In a place with no possibility of building taller, whether because of building code, historic value or poverty, it's much easier to get a vibrant plaza because there won't be developments that spread the people over a more vertical space.


----------

